# Band Chemistry: Stereotypical Personalities of Band Members (AKA My band exactly)



## scottro202 (Nov 28, 2010)

So, this article talks about the personalities of each member of the band. 

This nails my band pretty well, except my bassist doesn't smoke  How well does it describe YOUR band? I'm gonna copy and paste the article here since I know a lot of ya'll are too lazy to click the link 



> Originally Posted by *Mr Article Man*
> 
> Starting a band is easy, that&#8217;s why almost every person you know is in one. But just because you practice every day and have an awesome logo doesn&#8217;t mean you won&#8217;t be the suckiest sucking band that ever that sucked. So how do you avoid spending your life&#8217;s savings on a shitty demo that no one will ever listen to? How do you avoid being in a band that self-destructs the day before you go on tour? In short, how do put together a band that&#8217;s actually gonna BE something? All great (ie: functional) bands can be broken down into five definable elements.
> 
> ...



How well does it describe YOUR band?

Peace, ya'll


----------



## Winspear (Nov 28, 2010)

It's funny, 'cause I can see pretty much EVERY stereotype there but all mixed up with different members of my old band.


----------



## blister7321 (Nov 28, 2010)

that nails one of my bands dead on 
i have one issue with it tho


it shouldnt saythe engine aka the drummer it should say t
the dick head aka the asshat aka drummer

jk


----------



## Thaeon (Nov 28, 2010)

Hits it dead on... Just scrambled... None of us are dicks... I don't get tired of anyone. I'm some sort of blend of the rhythm and lead guitar player.


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 28, 2010)

Holy crap that was my band to a T. And yeah, I'm the rhythm guitarist. I don't consider myself to be a dick like that, but I probably am.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 28, 2010)

> *&#8220;THE PILLAR&#8221; AKA: THE BASS PLAYER*
> *THE DOWNSIDE:* Can be unreliable if they have aspirations of being a lead guitar player in their own band some day*.*


 


> *&#8220;THE VIRTUOSO&#8221; AKA: LEAD GUITARIST*
> *THE DOWNSIDE:* They also have no concept of time or money, so they&#8217;ll always be late, and always be broke.


 
 Being a bassist and a lead guitarist, this is so dangerously close to home.


----------



## scottro202 (Nov 28, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Being a bassist and a lead guitarist, this is so dangerously close to home.



 I feel the exact same way.


----------



## AxeHappy (Nov 28, 2010)

It's pretty funny! Doesn't 100% describe my band. I'm a weird mix of the Lead Guitarist and Rhythm. I write most the songs but I'm also the classical trained musician who teaches guitar for a living. I'm never late, but I'm also a dick!


----------



## blister7321 (Nov 28, 2010)

for the most part in my main band i am also a mix of lead and rhythm


----------



## GalacticDeath (Nov 28, 2010)

Guess I gotta watch out because my bassist is a lead guitarist too. lol


----------



## jl_killer (Nov 28, 2010)

scottro202 said:


> ... One second theyre having a great time before a show, the next theyve fucked off with the van because someone spilled beer on their cape.


----------



## Daiephir (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm kinda like a mix of a bass, rythm and lead player, I'm the guy who writes all the riffs, I'm the one bitching that no one is in tune/tight and I'm always, always broke (late thought, not that much )


----------



## ddtonfire (Nov 29, 2010)

How do you know when the lead singer's at your doorstep?
He comes in late and doesn't have the key.


----------



## xshreditupx (Nov 29, 2010)

my band is a bunch of assholes that just so happen to like each other. thats it


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 29, 2010)

The drummer is spot on, except about the maybe smart bit. 

Like honestly, if I mention one thing to my drummer he'll ask me about it again after like 3 weeks and I'll have forgotten what I even said


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 29, 2010)

That is all kinds of off when it comes to my band. Terrible post.


----------



## Lon (Nov 29, 2010)

edit: i've seen some resemblance to a lot of people i met but the stereotypes are way to positive regarding skill and devotion, in my experience if you wanna do a band "for realz" 95% of the people drop out because of lack of skill and or devotion


----------



## Trauty_MR (Nov 29, 2010)

Our drummer is addicted to Steroids.....

=

one fucking baddass drummer....just has a bit of a temper on him haha


----------

